# HTML Tag´s anzeigen lassen



## aTa (7. September 2004)

Hi,
ich hab hier auf der Seite schon gesucht und bei Google auch aber leider nix passendes gefunden...
Mein Problem ist, dass ich einen HTML-Tag auf einer Webseite anzeigen lassen will also z.B. <font size="2">.
Geht sowas eigentlich ohne PHP wenn ja wie
Wäre cool wenn jemand ne Idee hätte, danke schonmal..


----------



## BSA (7. September 2004)

Kann ich dir nciht sagen, tricks doch aber einfach ein bissl rum und mache zum beispiel:


```
HTML Ausgabe: < font > </ font >
```


dann gibt der das auch aus, ist zwar nicht so schön, aber es !


----------



## aTa (7. September 2004)

Also irgendwie macht der das bei mir net...


----------



## Dark_Fighter (7. September 2004)

Es kann sein, dass ich voll daneben liege, aber hier meine Lösung.

&lt;font size="2"&gt;.


----------



## aTa (7. September 2004)

Also es geht einfach net hast es selbst schonmal versucht  scheinbar net


----------



## BSA (7. September 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von aTa _
> *Also es geht einfach net hast es selbst schonmal versucht  scheinbar net *



Bleib mal soft, sowohl Dark_Fighter´s Variante (die ist die schickere) Funktioniert, wie auch meine.......


```
&lt;font size="2"&gt;.
```


----------

